# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Material para iniciarse en mentalismo

## imdumas

Buenas noches,

Antes que nada os aseguro que he buscado en el buscador y no he encontrado nada parecido.

Ahora que llega el verano estoy decidido a empezar con esta rama, que a la vez me atrae pero también me produce respeto.
Voy a comprar el libro de 13 escalones de Corinda más un par de uñ***s. Creo que no necesito nada más para empezar, pero prefiero preguntar por si acaso. ¿Me recomendais algo mas? ¿Algún libro/gimmick adicional?
Gracias!

----------


## Ochosi

Con el Corinda tienes suficiente, si es tu primer libro. En cuanto a material, necesitarás mucho papel :P

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

Pues yo no elegiría el Corinda para empezar, sino para echar un vistazo al abismo de arriba a abajo, bajar los escalones, pegar saltos entre ellos, palpar las paredes, probar cosas... lo veo como una guía de viajes cuando vas a un país determinado. Ciudades importantes, unos cuantos monumentos de las mismas, historia... pero si quieres conocer Italia, no basta con visitarla. Tienes que vivir en ella. 

Ahora, para empezar en mentalismo, sinceramente no conozco ninguna obra que sirva para tal fin. Ni Annemann, ni Maven, ni Osterlind, ni Banachek... tienen obras para iniciarse.

Mi consejo es que veas mentalismo, hables con mentalistas, pienses en el rol del mentalista, plantees tu propia ficción de tu papel como mentalista, experimentes con efectos que ya conoces cambiándolos de material (en vez de cartas, tarjetas con nombres de personas, ¡yo qué sé!)... en fin, que emplees tu *mente*.

Un abrazo,

S. Alexander

----------


## Ochosi

Que no veas el Corinda como libro de iniciación no significa que no sea el mas adecuado para iniciarse. De hecho, tal y como tú dices, ahora mismo no me viene a al mente ningún libro expresamente para iniciarse, así que la mejor opción, bajo mi punto de vista, sigue siendo 13 Escalones

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

Sí, sí, si te das cuenta al final me niego a mí mismo. Solo digo que no lo considero un libro de iniciación. Para iniciarse, creo que la mayoría ha sido si no el primer material, de los primeros  :Wink1:

----------


## imdumas

Muchas gracias a los dos por la respuesta. Empezaré con los 13 escalones y uñ** a ver que tal.

En cuanto a ver videos de mentalismo... debo ser bastante torpe porque en youtube apenas encuentro nada. Mi inglés es bastante malo y el poco mentalismo que hay en youtube es de anthony blake. Seguramente busco mal. ¿Alguna ayuda? ¿Más nombres?

----------


## Ravenous

Derren Brown. Y ya.

----------


## Ochosi

Casi todo lo que hay por youtube está en inglés. Gente de habla hispana, se me ocurre Jansenson o Juan Ordeix

----------


## jbarrena

El Corinda es, para mi, el libro para iniciarse, lo que no quita que quienes lleven toda la vida practicando mentalismo no sigan echando mano de él. Trátalo bien porque te debería durar muchos años. Quizá al escuchar que es un libro para iniciarse pueda hacer pensar que es
de nivel sencillo, pero no, tiene auntenticas joyas.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues yo empezaría con los dos primeros DVDs de Banachek o los de iniciación de Osterlind mucho antes que el Corinda  :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

Hay un libro de Maven por ahí... Podrías echarle un vistazo  :001 302:

----------


## luis dias derfe

Cuando la mayoria recomienda el Corinda es por algo.Es un libro que te servira de fuente de inspiracion durante años,quiza toda tu carrera como mago.Te dara una base solida sin necesidad de que te estudies todos los capitulos.Si tuviera que recomendarte dos capitulos serian el que trata de los uñiles y el del CR.Dominandolos ya te podrias iniciar como mentalista y hacer pequeñas(o grandes,segun se mire) actuaciones.

----------


## chacariz

Sobre este tema se pueden decir muchas cosas. Naturalmente el Corinda está muy bien, tambien los tres tomos de Aquelarre estan superbien, asi como el mejor de todos que es el de Anneman. Hace ya muchos años que empecé con ellos y no me ha ido mal.
Ahora bien, la magia mentalista es "Otro concepto" del Ilusionismo, por eso me atrevi es escribir el libro "Mentalismo Fácil" donde se desgranan una serie de efectos fáciles para todos aquellos que desconocen este tipo de magia (No recomendable para iniciados) pero que ya hacen o conocen algo de magia en general. Es el libro de cabecera que utilizo para aquellas personas que me piden hacer "Algo" de magia mental.
Nota: En el apartado Mentalista, ya puse el libro del cual hago referencia.
Saludos mágicos.

----------


## Ignacio Muniz

Hola a todos! Que tema más interesante he importante al momento de querer comenzar a estudiar este bello arte afín a la magia. Durante el tiempo que llevo como estudiante de este arte no he podido concebir un libro base, Bob Cassidy es un buen inicio para entender la base del Mentalismo (luego de un tiempo ya te podrás formar una idea y una creencia sobre qué es el Mentalismo aún así Cassidy es un comienzo sin lugar a dudas). Luego ya puedes seguir con escritores como Peter Turner, max maven, Osterlind, Kenton Knepper (en aspectos de la comunicaciones y credibilidad es indiscutiblemente un autor a estudiar), libros de banacheck para profundizar, la gran enciclopedia del Mentalismo, y los 13 escalones del Mentalismo durante tu estudio siempre tenlo como libro de consultoría pero no de iniciación. Ahora último Pablo Amira, quien considero mi mayor influencia en el Mentalismo por muchas razones, saco su libro Psique el cual podría considerar un libro “base” ya que posee aspectos teóricos para iniciarse y toca diversos temas de los cuales te puedes abrir paso al resto de este bello mundo. Aunque si quieres ser un Mentalista como tal, si o si el inglés es una necesidad ya que gran parte de la información más importante en este arte se encuentra en inglés. Otro autor hispano hablante es Skorpio quien escribió “magia pero mental” no lo considero un libro base perse, aún así lo recomiendo como libro de consultoría que no debería faltar en tu biblioteca, personalmente me encanta por que te enseña historia del Mentalismo.
Un gran abrazo mental desde Chile! 

Atte. Ignacio Muñiz 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

----------

